# Has anyone here built a vertical axis turbine?



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I know vertical axis wind turbines are very unpopular with some people, and I understand why. I'm not planning on building one, so please don't feel the need to talk me out of it. For the sake of avoiding impassioned rants against VAWT's, I will concede that horizontal axis turbines are the way to go for generating any real power from wind. Just out of curiosity, I am interested in hearing from anyone who has any direct experience with a vertical axis turbine and what your thoughts are on them. Did you see any kind of positive results at all? Or was it a waste of time, money, space, etc?

As an aside, I am mainly asking people who have built their own because I can't imagine any of the ones for sale could possibly be worth their price.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

A good reputation among "small wind" folks.
http://www.windstuffnow.com/main/lenz2_turbine.htm


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

They are fine for a yard ornament, but not to produce usable power.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

WisJim,
I totally agree, I mentioned this fact to him in another post, yet in this post it became as he put it an "Impassioned rant against VWATS"

In another post he, proudly says he has an above average intelligence.
That's fine I'm done with the guy who brags of his intelligence claiming to never wanting to buy or build one, yet keeps asking questions about that particular style of wind turbine.
Came here wanting advice, then hands that that out...?


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually, I didn't brag of my above average intelligence. I said I'm a reasonably intelligent person. I'm also an open-minded person. I am very curious, so I was seeking information from anyone who has experience with this particular topic. Since you don't have that experience, simply don't answer. I appreciated your helpful feedback on the other thread. But this is another thread. No need to be rude because I'm asking questions about something you don't like. 

Do we have to add vertical axis wind turbines to politics and religion as things which shouldn't be discussed in polite company?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gotta give the guy credit in the above link . .that he admits that: "This wing design is very *dirty* in winds above 20mph and the efficiency drops off considerably . .etc. etc.".............

Kinda begs the question . . . . .Why put your time and efforts into an area that is very questionable . . .???

So . . . . .should you go forth and *build* something like in the above link . . Please Please also build a safe 'firewall' that you and your family can assemble behind when the winds go "above" and your thing--a-ma-bob disintegrates and shrapnel makes living hazardous.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We have built one. It is not finished yet but it is out in the yard and spins all day long when the others will not budge. 
We will work on the wiring and such over the winter and put it together in the spring.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I would be very interested to hear how that works out once you get it hooked up, good or bad. Please update us about it!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

i certainly will.


----------



## Liberty's Ledge (Dec 27, 2010)

I have actually toyed with the idea of building one to pump water into a tank and then using the tanked water to turn a water wheel...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I saw an article of a vertical axis turbine being studied for producing tidal energy. 

I think it was in a NRDC magazine a couple of years ago.

Here it is. http://www.nrdc.org/onearth/05spr/gorlov1.asp


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> We have built one. It is not finished yet but it is out in the yard and spins all day long when the others will not budge.
> We will work on the wiring and such over the winter and put it together in the spring.


I saw this post a while ago, and was meaning to ask...

What other turbines do you have that aren't connected to anything, but don't spin?

Michael


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting article, fishhead. That looks like an idea that can be scaled to pretty much any size you need. I wonder if it can be used for wind. I don't see why not. But I don't know much about that stuff. Either way, I have been thinking since I was a kid that tidal flow could be one of the major replacements for fossil fuel. It would be cool to have it happen.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

I think once someone comes up with the right blade design they will be viable. Meanwhile they are more reliable if kept simple like an anemometer, just less efficient. They use them to power lit buoys on the ocean. The home built ones with thin aluminum, wood etc are the ones that can disintegrate. They look like a fun little project and I can see them being useful for small needs like charging AA batteries or geared down to agitate a homemade clothes washer etc. Maybe even geared up to turn an automotive alternator fast enough to charge/maintain a 12 volt battery. They either have to be short and simple like the 3 cup style or built in a cage to support the top end with a bearing. I think a savonius helical style is the most promising for blade design but also more difficult to design and produce. Put one of those at the peak of a pyramid, cone or dome roof where the wind is amplified by deflection and it might actually perform.
There's some interesting designs out there now with some producing energy at very low wind speeds. There's something to be said for not having to be in an open field 50' in the air. Some are downright works of art.
























A collection of links to VAWTs.
http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/vertical_axis_wind_turbines.htm
I think where they really have a place will be big flat rooftops, tall buildings and small residential rooftop units. That and uses other than electric where a vertical shaft is desired.
I've got Hugh Piggott's book and will be building one of those but I'll also play with some other designs.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

artificer said:


> I saw this post a while ago, and was meaning to ask...
> 
> What other turbines do you have that aren't connected to anything, but don't spin?
> 
> Michael


We have two one is airx403 not sure of the other. They are currently connected to batteries. They only turn if it is real windy. The other will turn as if it's moving in perpetual motion even is a light breeze.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I think artificer was referring to the lack of load on the unfinished vertical turbine as opposed to the others with a load. Anything with a load on it is going to take more wind to spin it. To make an accurate comparison, they should have an equal load on them.


----------



## tytglovett (Aug 27, 2010)

Liberty's Ledge said:


> I have actually toyed with the idea of building one to pump water into a tank and then using the tanked water to turn a water wheel...


We are looking into that as well. We have 2 ponds one located above the other on a hill. We want to build a water way between them to power a water turbine and would be interested in using that to pump water back into the upper waterway.


----------

